# Computer Fans



## kreator11 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello, does anyone know how to take computer fans out and how to work them?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 18, 2007)

kreator11 said:
			
		

> Hello, does anyone know how to take computer fans out and how to work them?


*Here ya go. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2592*


----------



## kreator11 (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks


----------



## kreator11 (Feb 18, 2007)

umm. i tryed that but it didnt work


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 18, 2007)

*What kind of adapter are you trying to use? *


----------



## kreator11 (Feb 18, 2007)

i was using an AC adapter, i tryed using another one i had, and it worked... is it possibly to attach more than 1 fan an adapter or do i have to get seperate ones?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 18, 2007)

kreator11 said:
			
		

> i was using an AC adapter, i tryed using another one i had, and it worked... is it possibly to attach more than 1 fan an adapter or do i have to get seperate ones?


*Yup you can hook a few of them up. Be sure you cap all the wires.  *


----------



## kreator11 (Feb 18, 2007)

cool, thanks for the help


----------

